# ce dernier



## Morphea

Mod Note: This thread was created by merging several ones.
Note de modération : ce fil a été créé en en fusionnant plusieurs.

Hello everyone,

How would you translate "ce dernier" in that kind of wording (just random sentences to exemplify):
"Pierre connait Paul. Ce dernier connait Jacques."

I understand, despite what I thought during many years, that "the latter" wouldn't work here. So what would?


----------



## edwingill

the latter is correct


----------



## Morphea

I was told that "the latter" only works when two items are mentioned. So in these sentences, Pierre is considered as one of the 'items' too?

I thought "the latter" could be used only if I said something like "Pierre knows Patrick and Paul. The latter knows Jacques" , where the two 'items' are Patrick and Paul...


----------



## nichec

Hello to all:
How about this: Pierre knows paul, who ( in term ) knows Jacques.
Hope it helped 
cheers,N


----------



## Sachasamson

Bonjour, bonsoir french and english native speakers,

I already posted about this but had no answer...
I need some help to translate this sentence (which deals with a painting book) into english.

"Cet ouvrage constitue un état des toiles présentées au sein de la collection de M.X, complété par le catalogue conçu par ce dernier en collaboration avec l'artiste."

Please please ! Thanks !


----------



## LMorland

Your problem is that the phrase "conçu par ce dernier" can't be translated directly into English.  You need to restructure the sentence in the course of translating it.

I hope that this clue helps you in your "try"!


----------



## Sachasamson

I've already given my translation but had no answer, that was it : This work constitutes a statement of the paintings displayed in the  
 M.X collection, brought to a whole with the catalogue made by the lattest, in concert with the artist.
If I get you well Lmorland, "the lattest" is not correct ?

Thanks in advance for helping me.


----------



## Le Bélier

Sachasamson said:


> "the lattestlatter" is not correct ?



Puisque je n'arrive pas à distinguer à qui on fait référence.  C'est à M. X?


----------



## LMorland

Sachasamson said:


> If I get you well Lmorland, "the lattest" is not correct?


Yes, you are correct that it is not correct!   (For future reference, it is not even a word in English.)

Here's my try:

_"This book* constitutes an inventory of the paintings presented within Mr. X's collection, which is complemented by the catalogue he designed in collaboration with the artist."

_Avez-vous compris ce que j'essayais de vous dire au sujet de la structure de votre phrase ?  Je l'ai remplacé avec _'he'_ !

-- Laura

* or booklet, or brochure ... it's not clear what the 'ouvrage' is


----------



## Sachasamson

Yes ok Lmorland, I understand now the need to use "he". That's actually what I needed to get the way of restructuring the sentence.

Thank you very much, hope to help you someday too.
Have a nice day, night ?

M.


----------



## audstralia

Bonsoir,
je cherche à traduire "ce dernier", voici le contexte : j'ai envoyé un précédent email puis, j'en renvois un pour demander si le destinataire l'a bien reçu et ce qu'il en a pensé.
Ma traduction : "I hope you have well-received my email. What do you think about the latter?"
J'ai des problèmes avec "ce dernier" car j'ai bien regardé les questions déjà posés mais ca dépend du contexte (encore et tjs !)
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pulsar29

Pas de "latter" sans "former"...qu'a-t-il reçu à part l'email? Dans le cas présent et sans connaître le contexte, j'oublierais "latter" pour simplement écrire:
"I hope you have received my email. What did you think of it?"


----------



## audstralia

il a juste reçu un email, mais c'était pour ne pas répéter "email"... merci beaucoup pour la réponse... très rapide et efficace.
A bientot !
et merci encore


----------



## z6po

nichec said:


> Hello to all:
> How about this: Pierre knows paul, who ( in term ) knows Jacques.
> Hope it helped
> cheers,N


 
Hello!

nichec, your sentence sounds good to me. But I would say & write it as:
"Pierre knows Paul, who in turn knows Jacques."

Morphea, if you were speaking you could actually say:
"Pierre knows Paul, and _*he*_ knows *Jacques*."
The emphasis on 'he' makes it clear that you're referring to the second of the two people.

If I were going to use "the latter" at all, I'd probably say
"Pierre knows Paul, the latter of whom knows Jacques"
but that still sounds a bit unnatural to me - a bit 'difficult'.


----------



## la grive solitaire

_Pierre knows Paul, who knows Jacques._

Or as z6po suggested:  _Pierre knows Paul, and he knows Jacques._


----------



## squeaksoup

Il semblerait que la totalité des factures ont été payées comptant par ce dernier qui n'était pas conscient qu'une partie aurait pû être assumée par les bénéfices que lui procurent son adhésion à la Croix Bleue.
 
It seems that the invoices were paid in whole counting on the last who was not aware part of it could have been paid by the benefits he was entitled to with Blue Cross.
 
What does this mean? (comptant par ce dernier) Is this referring to the guy who wasn't aware that his insurance wouldve covered the bill? thanks.


----------



## Gutenberg

ont été payées comptant par ce dernier = were paid cash by the latter


----------



## MissIngalls

payées comptant - paid in cash
par ce dernier - by the latter (whatever person was named most recently)

It seems that the invoices/bills were paid (in full, in cash, whatever makes sense in context) by so-and-so, who was not aware...


----------



## blablabla54

Hi !

Do you know how to translate this sentence?
"Le héro incarne l'auteur pour exprimer les idées de ce dernier"
Is that ok? "The hero embodies the author to express the opinions of this latter" ??
 
Thank you !


----------



## SwissPete

My try:

... to express the opinions / ideas of *the* latter.


----------



## marc75

Chez ce dernier (=celui dont j'ai parlé avant), s'instaure un rapport privilégié à soi : ainsi seules mes opinions sont les bonnes et celles d'autrui ne seront jamais que médiocres 

=> At the latter, establish a privilegied link to self : thus only my opinions are the goods and those of other people will never be only mediocre

Is it correct ?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## cropje_jnr

*In* the latter,...


----------



## Tme-sis

Bonjour à tous

 What is the best way to translate the themed phrase. The context is as follows:

_le président d'un parti d'opposition ougandais, l'Uganda Democratic Coalition, dénonce à Washington le fait que sur dix stagiaires ougandais, sept sont des Rwandais d'origine, accusant ainsi les Etats-Unis de soutenir indirectement le FPR. Ce dernier minimisera cependant le soutien américain._ 
 
 In 1990, the president of the Ugandan opposition party ‘the Ugandan Democratic Coalition’ informed Washington that of the ten interns, seven were from the Rwandan army, therefore accusing them of indirectly supporting the RPF, _thus minimising American support_.
 
merci d'avance


----------



## marikiki

Bonjour,
the latter minimising American support semble une traduction plus juste.


----------



## carolineR

(...) accusing the United States of indirectly supporting the RPF, *an accusation the RPF minimises.*


----------



## remi77

Bonjour à tous,

Vous serais t'il possible de me confirmer cette traduction pour *"ce dernier"* ?

Celle nouvelle fonction permet de réaliser un bloc entre deux faces parallelles. Ceci en sélectionnant des plans de limitations et de positionnement, pour *ce dernier* vous pouvez même insérer un jeu.

J'ai traduit comme suit : 
This new feature enables to you to create a block between two parallel faces. This is done by checking limitation and positionning plans, you can even add a gap in *this latter* case. 

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

See you

Rémi


----------



## Micia93

J'aurais mis "in *the* latter case", mais je ne suis pas native

:=)


----------



## remi77

Bonjour Micia,

Je te remercie pour ton conseil, c'est vrai "in the later case" semble plus approprié.

Merci beaucoup,

A+ 

Rémi


----------



## preciouspuppy

the latter case


----------



## chien

Hello, 

In the following sentence, I would like to use a element in replacement of "the being", which is aforementioned in a previous group:

"Fragility penetrates into the depths of *the being*,
And induces *the latter *to act." 

Do you know if my choice is good? Or maybe you have other ideas?


----------



## Kelly B

I don't think we use _the latter_ as frequently as you use _ce dernier,_ particularly when there isn't a corresponding _former_. I'd just use _it, _unless there's something else in the text that "it" could be.


----------



## Wordsmyth

I would certainly write that sentence with "it", as Kelly suggests. 

In fact, _the latter_ can be used *only* in distinguishing between *two* possibilities. _Fragility_ isn't a possibility, because it's the subject of _induce_, so it can't be the object. _Depths_ isn't a possibility because depths can't act. As Kelly says, there's no corresponding _former_, so you shouldn't use_ latter_.

Ws


----------

